# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  crkveni razvod

## Roza

Cure, je li neka od vas čula za uspješno okončan razvod braka u crkvi? Možda neka od vas ima takvo iskustvo?

----------


## zrinka

nemam iskustva srecom, ali koliko znam, moguc je pod nekim okolnostima i na njega se dugo ceka.....

----------


## Loli

Moguće je, ali čini mi se da ti ga mora odobriti Papa osobno.

----------


## apricot

Na bilo kojem od ovih sajtova ćeš pronaći odgovor:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=hr&q...aga&lr=lang_hr

----------


## sandraf

razlozi za ponistenje braka po kanonskom pravu su: prisila, zabluda i zakljucenje braka na temelju neistinitih okolnosti (prijevara). mislim da ima jos nesto, ali ne mogu se sjetiti....

ne znam puno o postupku...

najbolje da se obratis svom sveceniku. on sigurno zna najbolje....

----------


## lara01

Moguć je i odobrava se uz neke njima opravdane razloge.
A iz pouzdanih izvora znam da su zatrpani s poslom.

----------


## ivancica

Crkveni razvod ti može dati svećenik, ali rijetki su takvi koji će pristati. Evo upravo moja prijateljica čeka da joj se sadašnji muž crkveno razvede od svoje bivše supruge. To im radi naš kućni prijatelj, svećenik. Razlog za poništenje crkvenog braka je preljub, neobavljanje bračnih dužnosti  :Grin:  , uz ono što je već netko rekao. Crkveni razvod mora odobriti sam Papa.

----------


## Audrey

Ivančica, to su onda nešto ublažili kriterije, jer prije desetak godina kad je bivši muž moje prijateljice tražio crkveni razvod preljub nije bio valjan razlog za razvrgnuće braka. Mislim da su tada bili u igri nekonzumacija braka (što će reći da NIKAD nije došlo do sexa u braku; prestanak obavljanja bračnih dužnosti se ne računa) i brak sklopljen na temelju prijevare, ali vidim da je Apricot stavila neki link, pa da ja ne pričam poluistine. Znam samo da bivšem mužu moje frendice nije uspjelo.

----------


## ivana7997

to o cemu pricate nije razvod nego ponistenje braka.   :Razz:

----------


## apricot

RIM, 22. siječnja (Od Vjesnikova dopisnika) - Ni papa ne može razvrgnuti brak valjano sklopljen i konzumiran. Te riječi koje je Klement VII. de' Medici uputio Henryju VIII. Tudoru u petak je ponovio Ivan Pavao II. Iako ih je adresirao Sudištu svetog kotača (Sacra Rota), koje smije poništiti (ne i razvesti) katolički brak, one su ovaj put bile upućene cjelokupnom vjerništvu, a poglavito onome u Sjedinjenim Državama, gdje raste pritisak na Crkvu da odobri ne samo rastavu braku (koja i sada moguća, ali ne dopušta ponovno vjenčanje) nego i razvod. 
Govoreći dvadesetorici sudaca Svetog kotača, Ivan Pavao II. je kritizirao »tekući razvodnički mentalitet« i »sve one koji u naše doba smatraju teškim ili čak nemogućim vezati se za sav život s jednom osobom, pregažene kulturom koja odbija nerazrješivost braka i otvoreno ismjehuje obvezu vjenčanih na bračnu vjernost«. I crkveno sudište mora to imati na umu, naglašava Papa, što se može shvatiti i kao još jedna njegova implicitna kritika načina kako Sacra rota poništava brakove, pogotovo ako to zahtijeva uglednici. 
I u samoj Crkvi ima onih koji smatraju da Sacra rota olako poništava brakove, dok drugi tvrde upravo suprotno, oslanjajući se na statistiku i pojedine slučajeve. Ti drugi spominju da je Caroline Grimaldi (kći monegaškog kneza Ranierija) morala deset godina čekati da se poništi njezin brak s Philippeom Juniotom, tako da je i drugi muž Stefano Casiraghi umro uzalud čekajući da se vjenča, pa je to uspio tek treći, vojvoda Ernst Hannoverski. 
Statistika veli da je Sacra rota preklani razmotrila 138 zahtjeva za poništenjem braka, te je 80 zahtjeva odbila a samo 58 prihvatila. Statistika bilježi i razloge: depresija, alkoholizam,duševna zaostalost pripadaju u zdravstvena obrazloženja, ali ima i brakova anuliranih jer se netko vjenčao premlad, pa nije mogao shvatiti što je brak; u nekim slučajevima se spominje sukob čuvstava, uzrokovan Edipovim ili Elektrinim kompleksom, dakle morbidnom vezanošću za nekog roditelja, ali i ponekim narcizmom bračnog druga; bilo ih je kojima je manjkala sposobnost odolijevanja nagonima, ponekad i partnerov homoseksualizam, ali u statistici je i muž koji je tjerao ženu na grupni seks s prijateljima, te jedna supruga koja je pridonijela dokaze da ju je u anoreksiju natjerala suprugova pretjerana bračna požuda. 
Gotovo je iščeznula nekad najbrojnija kategorija nekonzumiranih brakova (najčešće zbog impotencije muža). Uostalom, talijanski Vrhovni kasacijski sud je u srpnju odbio civilno razvrgnuti brak koji je Sacra rota prethodno crkveno poništila, tvrdeći da brak nije samo seks, pa stoga nedostatak seksa nije dovoljan razlog za razvod, ako su supružnici to unaprijed uzeli u obzir. Tu je država bila stroža od Crkve. 
Razvod je nesumnjivo točka u kojoj se najveći postotak vjernika razilazi s naukom i pravilima svoje Crkve. U Italiji su to pokazala i dva referenduma, na kojima se znatno više od polovine vjernika opredijelilo za civilni razvod braka, znajući da je protiv toga Crkva (a radi nje i većina stranaka, koje se ne usuđuju otvoreno zamjeriti Crkvi). Slično se dogodilo i u Irskoj te u Poljskoj. 
Razvedeni i ponovo civilno vjenčani, u Crkvi se u nekim aspektima tretiraju gore od ubojica: zločincu je nakon ispovijedi dopuštena pričest, a ponovno oženjenome nije, jer se smatra da ustrajava u grijehu. Sopranistica Katia Riciarelli ovih je dana napisala tužno pismo Papi, jer joj ne dopuštaju ni pjevati u crkvi budući da se udala za razvedenoga (voditelja Pippa Bauda). 
Ivan Pavao II. ne pristaje na to da se crkveni nauk podvrgne svjetovnoj kulturi, navodeći da ni Sveto pismo ni tradicija ne dopuštaju razvod, te da poništenje braka ne smije biti maskirani razvod.

----------


## mamazika

Ja nisam neki veliki vjernik ali ni totalni ateist, no ovo mi je toliko u raskoraku sa stvarnošću da je morbidno... nikakvi papiri ni obredi ne znače ništa, znači ono što ti je u srcu, ali i u glavi (hladnoj).
I nekako sam među prijateljima i poznanicima vidjela više razvedenih crkvenih brakova nego onih koji su vjenčani samo civilno. Tako da sam prilično skeptična prema crkvenom vjenčanju. (naravno da nisam crkveno vjenčana... svatko vodu na svoj mlin   :Grin:  )

Jedna moja prijateljica je pokušavala (ne znam da li je uspjela) poništiti crkveni brak u kojem se udala za nekrštenog (nisu imali djece). Sad ima drugog muža i djecu i on bi se htio vjenčati u crkvi.

Inače, nekad davno mogli ste se vjenčati u grkokatoličkoj crkvi ako vam nije poništen brak u rimokatoličkoj - ne znam da li to još uvijek vrijedi ili "izmjenjuju informacije".

----------


## Roza

Ja sam se udala za razvedenog muškarca (civilno razvedenog, a crkveno vjenčanog s bivšom ženom) i skroz sam šokirana načinom na koji me crkva sada tretira. Ja na ispovjedi ne mogu dobiti oprost grijeha! Moram se složiti s primjerom koji navodi apricot, jer me stvarno tretiraju gore nego masovnog ubojicu. Da sam pobila hrpu ljudi dobila bi oprost grijeha a ovako ne mogu. 
Inače sam vjernica i teško mi je palo to što se s mužem nisam mogla vjenčati u crkvi. Imamo super brak, djecu odgajamo u kršćanskom duhu i nekad me doslovno uhvati teška depresija zbog takvog stava crkve. Pogotovo u ovo božićno vrijeme.
nedavno sam razgovarala s prijateljem svećenikom i on me nagaovara da moj muže ode tražiti crkveni razvod svog bivšeg braka. Kako je sad predbožićna gužva, nismo stigli porazgovarati dulje, ali ako me svećenik nagovara na to - možda ima šanse.

----------


## Mima

Ja znam za jedan slučaj crkvenog razvoda ili poništenja prethodnog braka, ali ne znam kako su ljudi koji su to napravili uspjeli u tome, niti oni žele o tome pričati. U svakom slučaju u prvom (poništenom) braku nije bilo djece.

----------


## Mukica

Nemojte me kamenovat, al meni je ovo samo jos jedan dokaz da neke stvari o kojima crkva sudi po svom nahodjenu nemaju veze s mozgom.

----------


## ivancica

Čitam Rozinu priču i opet se vraćam na svoju prijateljicu. Njen sadašnji suprug se razveo od svoje prve žene jer ga je ona prevarila. I sad traži crkveni razvod od nje. Nemaju djece. I što je najveća ironija, baš kao što i Roza kaže, tu moju prijateljicu i njenog muža se od strane crkve tretira kao da je u nakmanju ruku ubojica. Ne može dobiti oprost grijeha, a s tim niti ići na ispovijed kao ni njm. A još kad mi kaže kako bivša žena njenog muža i muškarac s kojim je i učinila prijevaru redovno od pričest i to pred njihovim očima u crkvi, dođe joj jadnoj da poludi.  :?   :Mad:  Hvala Bogu pa će ipak to možda uspjeti riješiti i što su dijete ipak uspjeli krstiti u crkvi.

----------


## mayah79

Katastrofa :shock:

----------


## ivancica

Čitam Rozinu priču i opet se vraćam na svoju prijateljicu. Njen sadašnji suprug se razveo od svoje prve žene jer ga je ona prevarila. I sad traži crkveni razvod od nje. Nemaju djece. I što je najveća ironija, baš kao što i Roza kaže, tu moju prijateljicu i njenog muža se od strane crkve tretira kao da je u nakmanju ruku ubojica. Ne može dobiti oprost grijeha, a s tim niti ići na ispovijed kao ni njm. A još kad mi kaže kako bivša žena njenog muža i muškarac s kojim je i učinila prijevaru redovno idu na pričest i to pred njihovim očima u crkvi, dođe joj jadnoj da poludi,a i ja skupa s njom. Gdje je tu sad pravda?  :?   :Mad:  Hvala Bogu pa će ipak to možda uspjeti riješiti i što su dijete ipak uspjeli krstiti u crkvi.

----------


## NatasaM...

Roza, ne kuzim, kod koliko si se svecenika pokusala ispovjediti? Je li to sigurno sluzbeni stav crkve da ne ispovijeda u slucaju kakav je tvoj?

----------


## sandraf

> ... što su dijete ipak uspjeli krstiti u crkvi.


pa kako su uspjeli?

a Ivanisevic nije....

crkva nema stava, bojim se. odnosno, svaki svecenik ima svoj. i amen.

----------


## ivancica

Sandraf, bitno je da roditelji budu kršteni. Ne znam kako je kod Ivaniševića, jel on kršten ili njegova žena. Znam i da kum/a mora biti kršten/a ako je kum/a na krštenju što za vjenčanje nije slučaj. Kuma ti može biti druge vjere ili ateist.

----------


## flower

moja frendica je nakon dokazanog zlostavljanja dobila civilni razvod a crkveni jos nije niti nakon 10 god. natezanja s njima (KC)  :Sad:

----------


## ivana7997

sandraf, ne vidis razliku izmedju spomenutog para i ivanisevica?

oni se NE MOGU  vjencati u crkvi, i njihovo se dijete moze krstiti 
ovi drugi se NE ZELE  vjencati u crkvi, e oni onda ne mogu krstiti dijete

----------


## ~lex~

> Sandraf, bitno je da roditelji budu kršteni. 
> <snip>
> Znam i da kum/a mora biti kršten/a ako je kum/a na krštenju što za vjenčanje nije slučaj. Kuma ti može biti druge vjere ili ateist.


Ja sam krštena. I pričešćena i firmana. Udata u crkvi pa razvedena civilno. Udata ponovno civilno. MM nije kršten. Naša djeca su krštena.

Kad sam dala molbu za crkveni zarvod prvo sam trebala ići na razgovore te slušati prodike, predavanja, moraliziranja i sl. Nisam nastavila s procesom jer sam zatrudnila i nisam mogla ići okolo, pa tako niti do crkve.

Nastavit ću uskoro. 

Ono što mi je potrebno je izjava zbog čega želim razvod, koji je razlog, trebam popuniti formular koji se dobije s Kaptola, nešto kao upitnik, i moram imati svojih pet svjedoka. 

Taj isti svećenik koji mi je vodio slučaj, lijepo je objasnio kako se ne smijem ispovijedati i pričešćivati dok sam "u grijehu".
Budući da je znao da sam trudna i da ću djecu krstiti, rekao je da čekam to tada. Nit' sam se ispovjedila, niti pričestila, MM se nije krstio, a djecu sam krstila. Očito je da je to do svećenika, a ne do Crkve. Pouzdano znam za slučaj kada sveć. nije htio krstiti dijete, jer je majka bila muslimanka. Tragično.

Sada čekam kako bih ponovno pokrenula cijeli taj cirkus.

----------


## Roza

Koliko sam ja razgovarala sa svećenicima, svi se slažu da se djeca mogu krstiti ukoliko ih roditelje žele odgajati u katoličkom duhu tj. već ih odgajaju u tom duhu. Jesu li roditelji kršteni ili ne, razvedeni - civilno ili crkveno, nema veze. Bitna je njihova namjera za  odgoj u duhu crkve. Kad smo mi krstili naše dijete, nikakvih problema nije bilo. Dapače. 
Na ispovjed idem redovno (jer osjećam potrebu za tim) ali ne dobivam odrješenje grijeha već samo blagoslov. 
Nekoliko puta sam se i pričestila jer sam osjećala potrebu za tim, a svećenik, koji me jako dobro poznaje i zna moju situaciju, nije me odbio pričestiti. Niti mi je kasnije to ikad spomenuo.
MM će najvjerojatnije poslije ovih blagdana otići na razgovor kod svećenika da vidimo što se može napraviti. Ispada da je bolje živjeti nevjenčano.   :Mad:

----------


## ~lex~

Par riječi o temi:




> ZKP-a daje odredbe kako se mogu rastaviti sve vrste ženidbe osim sakramentalne izvršene ženidbe. Tvrda ili sakramentalna, a neizvršena ženidba rastavlja se oprostom Svetog Oca; (kan. 1142). Zakonska ženidba onih koji se nakon vjenčanja krste, a da druga stranka ne želi više živjeti s nekrštenom rastavlja se Pavlovskom povlasticom (kan. 1143-1147). 
>  Oprostom in favorem fidei rastavljaju se ženidbe katolika i nekrštenog sklopljene uz oprost od zapreke; ženidbe nekrštenih ukoliko rastavljeni, a ostajući nekršteni, žele sklopiti ženidbu s katolicima; kada u ropstvu ili progonstvu netko primi krštenje, a ne zna što je s njegovim bračnim drugom iz nevjerništva (kan. 1148-1149). U svim ovim slučajevima treba provesti postupak prema Uputi o razrješenju ženidbe in favorem fidei koju je 6. prosinca 1973. godine izdala Kongregacija za nauk vjere i zatražiti odluku Svete Stolice. 
> 
> Kako pomoći onima u nevolji?
> 
>  Nakon svih mogućih provjera i istraživanja može se dogoditi da ženidba ipak bude nevaljana. Što onda? 
>  Ženidba može biti nevaljana radi manjka u osobi, u privoli ili u obliku. ZKP-a kann. 1156 - 1165. daje propise kako se jednostavnim ukrepljenjem ili obnovom privole, ili ozdravljenjem u korijenu tj. oprostom od ženidbenog oblika koji daje dijecezanski biskup može ženidba učiniti valjanom i potiče one koji se nalaze u tom stanju da čim prije srede svoju ženidbu da bi za supruge i njihovo potomstvo bila izvor milosti i života. 
>  U slučajevima kada su se rastavili civilno ili traže poništenje svoga nevaljanog braka Crkva pomože preko Crkvenih sudova, koje mora imati svaka biskupija. Crkveni sudovi redovitim postupkom, često dugotrajnim, treba dokazati ili da stranke nisu bile sposobne u času sklapanja ženidbe, ili da nisu dale privole ili da je bio neki manjak u obliku. Redoviti postupak zahtjeva sudjelovanje stranaka u postupku, svjedoka, perita i drugog što sudac smatra da je potrebno da bi se dokazala nevaljanost ženidbe, jer je pravna pretpostavka da je svaka ženidba valjana dok se ne dokaže protivno (kan. 1060). 
>  Nažalost individualizam, hedonizam, ateizam, utjecaj modernih sredstava priopćavanja, civilna mogućnost rastave svake ženidbe, nespremnost na žrtvu, nezrelost u bračnim odnosima, itd. čine da se valjane kršćanske ženidbe rastavljaju civilno pa supružnici, iako su vezani sakramentom ženidbe, sklapaju civilne ženidbe. Neki od ovih traže primanje sakramenata ispovijedi i pričesti iako znanju da su u nevaljanoj i grešnoj ženidbi. Taj problem osjeća Crkva u mnogim svojim dijelovima, ali ostaje kod Gospodinove odredbe o nerazrješivosti ženidbe, jer je ne može promijeniti.
> ...

----------


## ivancica

Cure, nisam sto posto tvrdila da roditelji moraju biti kršteni da bi se dijete moglo krstiti, već sam pretpostavljala. Sory na krivoj informaciji! :/

----------


## Bubica

Ma uopće nije kriva, u tome i je problem - stvar ovisi o svećeniku. Svećenik u mojoj župi nije htio krstiti dijete jer roditelji nisu vjenčani u crkvi (dvoje starije djece je kršteno). Objašnjavao im je da to što oni nisu vjenčani u crkvi je dokaz da dijete neće odgajati u katoličkom duhu. Dijete mora pričekati 14 godina, kada po crkvi sam može odlučiti hoće li se krstiti ili ne. 
Sve sam ovo čula na svoje uši dok smo dogovarali krštenje našeg djeteta.

----------


## zlatekica

Oh, pa nisam ni sanjala da je ova tema tako poznata   :Laughing:  

moj NS civilno je rastavljen '98., ljetos je podnio zahtjev za crkvenim razrješenjem braka s razlogom prijevare i prisile na brak zbog "navodne" trudnoće njegove bivše supruge. Medicinska dokumentacija koju ima dokaz je nemogućnosti trudnoće. Nakon razgovora sa našim svećenikom, nadalje odlaska na Kaptol i pribavljanja potrebnih papira, pismeno je obaviješten da je njegov zahtjev  odobren od strane Međubiskupijskog suda i ide u postupak. Nama preostaje čekati, rekli su od 1,5 - 2 godine. 

Živimo u izvanbračnoj zajednici već 4 godine, ali ako krenemo u postupak iduće godine, rado bih da smo vjenčani, eto tek toliko   :Rolling Eyes:  

E, sada i ja imam jednu dilemu: ako se mi vjenčamo civilno, hoće li to kasnije crkveno predstavljati problem?

----------

> sandraf, ne vidis razliku izmedju spomenutog para i ivanisevica?
> 
> oni se NE MOGU  vjencati u crkvi, i njihovo se dijete moze krstiti 
> ovi drugi se NE ZELE  vjencati u crkvi, e oni onda ne mogu krstiti dijete


Ovo nije točno - MM i ja smo se vjenčali samo općniski, crkveno za sada ne planiramo, i bez problema smo krstili Karla. I nismo jedini par za koje znam da je bilo moguće.

Ivanišević je naletio na krivu osobu u krivo vrijeme. Htjeli su prvo krstit malu pa da kasnije obave sve skupa, da mu se cura krsti i pričesti, da se vjenčaju itd.

----------


## sandraf

> E, sada i ja imam jednu dilemu: ako se mi vjenčamo civilno, hoće li to kasnije crkveno predstavljati problem?


nece.

----------


## Wanda

> moja frendica je nakon dokazanog zlostavljanja dobila civilni razvod a crkveni jos nije niti nakon 10 god. natezanja s njima (KC)


Kad smo mm i ja išli najaviti vjenčanje, župnik mi je rekao da je brak zauvijek i da se sada dosta priča o zlostavljanju žena, no da su one to zaslužile svojim prigovaranjem i sl.  :shock:   :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :/
Prije toga nisam gajila neke osjećaje prema crkvi, ali od tada   :Mad:

----------


## ana.m

Pa kad se već priča o ovakvim stvarima...
Ja imam sve sakramente, MM nema ništa, nije ni kršten. Kad smo se odlučili vjenčati otišli smo u crkvu, na Sv. Duh rekli smo kak stvari stoje da se hoćemo vjenčati u crkvi i kaj se da napraviti. Jedna opcija je bila da MM ide na vjeronauk 4 mjeseca i obavi krštenje i sve ostalo, a druga da tražimo odobrenje od kaptola. Naravno da smo tražili odobrenje od kaptola i bez problema ga dobili, samo sam ja morala potpisati da ćemo djecu odgajati u krščanskom duhu i to je to.
Nema baš neke veze s razvodima i temom ovog topica, samo da se vidi da sve ovisi od svećenika, tj. crkve u koju dođete. Franjevci su navodno dosta blagi kaj se takvih stvari tiče.

----------


## branka1

Da bi se dvoje ljudi vjenčalo u katoličkoj crkvi dovoljno je da barem jedan od njih bude barem kršten, drugi ne mora imati ni jedan sakrament. Samo onda moraju dobiti posebnu dozvolu od Duhovnog stola (ili tako nešto) i ovaj partner koji ima sakramente mora potpisati da će djecu odgajatu u katoličkoj vjeri. Ali, naravno, ne ide kod svakog svećenika isto. Moraš se sam izboriti. 

To što crkveno nevjenčani roditelji ne mogu krstiti dijete je po meni glupost. Moj šogor je na to pitao može li samohrana majka krstiti dijete - odgovor je bio DA - a kad je pitao kako onda to, onda mu nisu znali odgovoriti.

vjenčani kumovi su samo svjedoci, a ne kumovi pa ne moraju imati sakramente. 
Krsni kumovi moraju imati i krštenje i pričest i krizmu.

I, malo off topic, znam jedan grozan slučaj kad je bebica umrla s nekih mjesec i pol, nisu je ni stigli krstiti i svećenik zato nije htio doći na sprovod.

Ali, ponavljam, sve ovisi o svećeniku na kojeg naletite.

----------


## casper

Ja bi samo zahvalila za podizanje topica.

Kad je nastao nije mi trebao, a sad nažalost treba.
Još se dvoumim dali tražiti crkveno poništenje brak iako po nekim naznakama imam veliku mogućnost da mi se to i odobriili ne.
U svakom slučaju, slobodno nadopišite novitete.
 :Kiss:

----------


## ifi

crkva prihvaća krstiti djecu od roditelja koji nemaju sakramente jer se tako računa da dobivaju malo biće i ako je kršteno da je velika vjerojatnost da će nastaviti sa crkvenim odgojem.Kršteni kumovi moraju imati sve sakramente jer je smisao tog kumstva pomagati roditeljima u vjerskom odgoju djeteta.Naravno to sve varira koliko ste dobri sa svećenikom koji treba obaviti krštenje,u svakom slučaju s nepovoljnim odgovorom treba poći drugome svećeniku.

----------


## Tea

moj komentar a vi ga tumačite kako god hoćete:

*"možete" se vi 100 puta razvest u crkvi  ali u Božjim oćima ste zauvijek vjenčani i vezani za svog partnera!!*

----------


## Nina

> Kad smo mm i ja išli najaviti vjenčanje, župnik mi je rekao da je brak zauvijek i da se sada dosta priča o zlostavljanju žena, no da su one to zaslužile svojim prigovaranjem i sl.     
> Prije toga nisam gajila neke osjećaje prema crkvi, ali od tada


Evo,nazalost zbog takvih pojedinaca mnogi su zamrzili "crkvu".Al crkva je mnogo vise od tog jednog svecenika.Mnogi se pripadnici crkve(vjernici i svecenici) nikako nebi slozili s tim svecenikom koji je to rekao,ali ti i puno ljudi,automatski izjednacujes,da sto je rekao on=kaze cijela crkva.Steta.

----------


## Tea

opet se moram pridružiti sa svojim komentarom:
svaki brak koji nije blagoslovljen ne može opstati, pa ćak i onaj brak koji je crkveno vjenčan ne može opstati ako u njemu nema Boga. ne želim potcijenjivati brakove koji nisu kršćanski i katolički. znam jako puno brakova koji su sklopljeni u islamskoj vjeri, ali svugdje gdje je Bog tamo je i blagostanje. naravno da zagovaram brak sklopljen u crkvi, ali nije to dovoljno. mislim da je najvažnija molitva u obitelji da bi bilo blagostanje, ali to je jedna druga tema. 

meni je jako puno trebalo da mm-a nagovorim da se vjenčamo u crkvi i uspjela sam. kad sam se vjenčala osjećala sam se kao da sam napravila rutu leta do mjeseca. odahnula sam, ali sada se jako puno trudim da u taj brak unesem Boga i molitvu za potpuno blagostanje. 

savjetujem vam isto!  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## nela

> Cure, je li neka od vas čula za uspješno okončan razvod braka u crkvi?


Čula sam jedino za monegašku princezu Carolinu - razvod prvog braka odobrio joj je Papa. Za nekog običnog smrtnika kojem je to uspjelo zaista ne znam, ali znam da tumačenje crkvenih regula jako varira od svećenika do svećenika, kod kojih su licemjerje, lažni  moral, dvostruka mjerila  i  sve ostale mane i slabosti, rasprostranjeni kao i u ostalim profesijama.   
Znam, primjerice, neke udovice, jako velike vjernice koje su nakon smrti muževa našle nove partnere s kojima žive nevjenčano. Samo po sebi,  to za mene nije upitno. No, upitno je za njih. One, naime, smatraju, da nije moralno živjeti nevjenčano, a ne žele se vjenčati s novim partnerima jer bi u tom slučaju izgubile pravo na američke penzije pokojnih supruga. I onda su zatražile crkveni blagoslov za "divlje brakove" . I dobile ga od jednog visoko pozicioniranog i inače  vrlo konzervativnog  svećenika. E sad se ja,  koja nisam tako velika vjernica,  pitam što je tu ljubav, što je tu moral, a što gola pragma? I kakve to vrijednosti Crkva blagoslivlja?!!  :?

----------


## branka1

> Evo,nazalost zbog takvih pojedinaca mnogi su zamrzili "crkvu".Al crkva je mnogo vise od tog jednog svecenika.Mnogi se pripadnici crkve(vjernici i svecenici) nikako nebi slozili s tim svecenikom koji je to rekao,ali ti i puno ljudi,automatski izjednacujes,da sto je rekao on=kaze cijela crkva.Steta.



Ja sam u zadnje vrijeme počela odvajati crkvu od vjere. Jer da ne radim tako, to nikako ne bi išlo u prilog vjeri. A ovako znam da su svećenici isto smrtnici i grešnici kao i mi ostali i radi toga im ne dajem božanska svojstva i smatram da se crkva u povijesti, a pogotovo u zadnje vrijeme dosta iskvarila. Alli, kao što rekoh, to je zato što je vode ljudi od krvi i mesa. Dok mi je vjera nešto drugo. Smatram da možete vjerovati u Boga, a ne ići u crkvu. Iako će me mnogi stručnjaci i laici popljuvati da je to u našoj vjeri nužno povezano, ali eto. Mislim da je bolje tako, jer bi mnogi inače odavno postali ateisti.

----------

> Smatram da možete vjerovati u Boga, a ne ići u crkvu. Iako će me mnogi stručnjaci i laici popljuvati da je to u našoj vjeri nužno povezano


ali stvar je u tome što nije to u našoj VJERI povezano...

Nego treba razlikovat *vjeru* i *vjeroispovjest*...

Meni *vjeroispovijest*, rimokatolikinja, nalaže da idem u crkvu i uči me da samo tamo mohu naći spasenje itd...

Ali *vjera* kao takva mi govori da se ja jednako mogu Bogu pomolit i pokajat pred njim sjedeći na zidiću na splitskoj Rivi ili na aerodromu u Londonu kao i u Zagrebačkoj katedrali, franjevačkom samostanu ili gdje već...

----------


## Tea

> Meni *vjeroispovijest*, rimokatolikinja, nalaže da idem u crkvu i uči me da samo tamo mohu naći spasenje itd...
> 
> Ali *vjera* kao takva mi govori da se ja jednako mogu Bogu pomolit i pokajat pred njim sjedeći na zidiću na splitskoj Rivi ili na aerodromu u Londonu kao i u Zagrebačkoj katedrali, franjevačkom samostanu ili gdje već...


potpuno se sležem!

----------


## Romy

Ivanišević je naletio na krivu osobu u krivo vrijeme. Htjeli su prvo krstit malu pa da kasnije obave sve skupa, da mu se cura krsti i pričesti, da se vjenčaju itd.[/quote]

Najveća kvaka kod Ivaniševića je bila ta da je Tanja Dragović pravoslavka, "nehrvatica", nekrštena i još nisu ni u braku, pa je darling svećenik na to otkačio!

----------


## Minnie

Molim vas da ne tracate javne osobe, po pravilima foruma to je zabranjeno:




> IZRIČITO JE ZABRANJENO: 
> 
> 1. Iznošenja osobnih informacija o javnim ili privatnim osobama. Iznimka su slučajevi kada su te informacije objavljene u javnim medijima. U takvom slučaju korisnik je dužan napisati izvor informacije.


http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=12239

i molim vas da ne vrijedjate vjerske osjecaje korisnika foruma nepotrebnim komentarima poput:




> darling svećenik


Takodjer iz pravila ponasanja na forumu:




> IZRIČITO JE ZABRANJENO: 
> 
> 2. Korištenja vulgarnih izraza (psovke, prostote i sl.) te se zabranjuje vrijeđanje i *omalovažavanje* bilo kojeg korisnika Foruma, kao i bilo koje *religijske*/etničke/seksualne ili slične grupe ili pojedinca, te poticanje mržnje i zlostavljanja.

----------


## Brunda

> opet se moram pridružiti sa svojim komentarom:
> svaki brak koji nije blagoslovljen ne može opstati


Ti kao da to tvrdiš. Moji starci nisu vjenčani u crkvi, pa moram priznati da ne poznajem nikoga tko se tako dobro (i dugo) slaže kao oni. Zajedno su punih 46 godina od kojih preko 35 u civilnom braku.




> meni je jako puno trebalo da mm-a nagovorim da se vjenčamo u crkvi i uspjela sam. kad sam se vjenčala osjećala sam se kao da sam napravila rutu leta do mjeseca. odahnula sam, ali sada se jako puno trudim da u taj brak unesem Boga i molitvu za potpuno blagostanje. 
> 
> savjetujem vam isto!


Ja, recimo, ne vidim poantu toga da netko nekoga mora nagovarati da se ženi/udaje u crkvi.

----------


## nana

Potpisujem u potpunosti Brundu. Ni moji roditelji nisu vjenčani crkveno, i u skladnom braku su već 35 godina, tako da se nebi složila sa pojedinim izjavama . No, ok svatko ima svoje mišljenje i to poštujem.

----------


## Roko_mama

Potpisujem Brundu i nanu ni moji roditelji nisu vjenčani u crkvi i u sretnom su braku 30 godina.  Mislim da je crkveno vjenčanje osobna stvar svakog para.
I htjela bih samo napisat primjer. 
Kao što sam već navela moji roditelji nisu  vjenčani u crkvi i kad su se vjenčali to je bila živa katastrofa  i cijelo selo je pričalo, i svi su ih olajavali i  prigovarali im grozno (oni su oboje iz seoske konzervativne sredine). Kratko nakon toga se udavala  sestra moje mame, dakle moja teta, i ona se vjenčala crkveno. Rastala se nakon 6 mjeseci. I tad je selo prestalo pričat. 
Dakle mislim da crkveno vjenčanje nije mjerilo sreće i slaganja u braku.
Inače bi htjela navest da sam ja vjernik, i da sam vjenčana u crkvi.

----------


## ana.m

[quote="Brunda"]


> opet se moram pridružiti sa svojim komentarom:
> svaki brak koji nije blagoslovljen ne može opstati



Potpisujem Brundu! Moji mama i tata su se vjenčali prvo kod matičara('77.) jer ih svećenik nije htio vjenčati u crkvi, valjda zato kaj tata nije imao ništa više osim krštenja,a  mama je bila 7 mjeseci trudna smojim bratom, a onda i u crkvi kad su mene krstili '78. i to "preko veze".
Mama je umrla '79, tata je kasnije upoznao moju "drugu mamu" i oni se uopće nisu vjenčali. Dan danas su zajedno, kao da su vjenčani (a mogli su se vjenčati i u crkvi jer je tata ostao udovac), nikad se nisu tukli, svađali, ja sam odrastala u najnormalnijoj obitelji od kad sam opet dobila mamu i sve je bilo za 5 i još je uvijek, tako da se ja apsolutno ne slažen s ovom izjavom.   :Smile:

----------


## Pliska

Jasno mi je da je nekome jako bitno biti oženjen i crkveno, ali i miji roditelji su već 26 godina u sretnom braku i nisu vjenčani u crkvi. Ja jesam pa evo, nije baš da je sjajno. Da bi brak uspio treba puno više od Božjeg blagoslova.

----------


## ms. ivy

joj cure, pa kaj se uzrujavate...   :Rolling Eyes:  ovome ne treba ni komentara ni objašnjenja.

podrazumijeva se da svatko radi kako mu paše, nema tu pravog ni krivog načina!

----------


## LeaB

[quote="Brunda"]


> opet se moram pridružiti sa svojim komentarom:
> svaki brak koji nije blagoslovljen ne može opstati


Zar stvarno vjeruješ da Bog blagoslovi samo u crkvi?

Bog je ljubav.

----------


## LeaB

Hop!

----------


## Arijana

> podrazumijeva se da svatko radi kako mu paše, nema tu pravog ni krivog načina!


Potpuno se slažem, iako sam vjernik i crkveno mi je vjenčanje i Božji blagoslov su mi osobno bili važni, ali još ga je važnije *zaslužit*, a ne samo dobit.
Isto kao što ima vjernika koji se non-stop ispovijedaju u crkvi i ponovno opet griješe i računaju da će na slijedećoj ispovijedi to "poništit", a ima i onih koji se nisu nikad u crkvi ispovijedili, ali su se u dubini svoje duše pokajali i ne ponavljaju grijeh. I naravno da ovi prvi nisu veči vjernici i imaju Božji blagoslov, dapače...

----------


## LeaB

Svi smo mi blagoslovljeni, ništa mi ne zaslužujemo. Mit o kazni i nagradi ne postoji. Stvarnost je da je sam stvaraš.
Koliko se ljudi trude u braku, toliko brak funkcionira.

----------


## ms. ivy

ma da, smiješno je reći da je ovakav brak dobar ili "pravi" a onakav loš ili "krivi", pa bi svi trebali napraviti ovako ili onako.

tea se našla u vjeri i dobro se tako osjeća, odlično za nju... netko drugi može tvrditi da se dobro osjeća tek u vezi koja nikad nije legalizirana jer nema potrebe nešto dokazivati papirom... ovo sam navela krajnosti, a između ima još puno varijanti. 

cure su krenule navoditi primjere da razuvjere teu, a pravi odgovor bi bio: ne budi isključiva i govori za sebe, pravila nema i ono što funkcionira za tebe ne mora i za druge.

----------


## Kore

> cure su krenule navoditi primjere da razuvjere teu, a pravi odgovor bi bio: ne budi isključiva i govori za sebe, pravila nema i ono što funkcionira za tebe ne mora i za druge.


To si baš lijepo rekla.  :Smile:  
to je upravo tako

----------


## ana.m

I ja se slažem sa ajvicom i samo bih još nešto htjela reći što se vjere tiče.  MM nije ni kršten, mogla bih čak reći da nema nikakve veze s crkvom u kojoj je bio samo na našem vjenčanju, krštenju sina i još par vjenčanja...Uopće ne idemo nedjeljom u crkvu jer ja ne osjećam potrebu za tim a on ionako ne ide...
Uglavnom, on se nikada nije ispovjedio, naravno, ali zato nikad ali nikad ga nisam čula da psuje Boga i Isusa, i ne znam kaj, općenito ne psuje uopće. Dok ima ljudi koji su da tak kažem non-stop u crkvi, kak bi se reklo ližu oltare, ispovjdeaju se a čim izađu iz crkve raspašoj...I po Isusu i po Bogu i ne znam ti ja kome sve ne, a kao su veliki vjernici. 
Ndam se da ste shvatili što je pjesnik želio reći ovim postom   :Rolling Eyes:  !

----------


## Tea

joj pa što sad napadate ko kvočke!  :Sad:  

možda sam malo krivo rekla, nisam mislila da brak bez Božjeg blagoslova propada, ali sve je lakše ako imaš i Njegov blagoslov. to je kao da se ideš udati ili oženiti a da su ti roditelji strogo protiv toga, da ti  oni ne daju svoj blagoslov i u jednu ruku se osječaš zakinuto i prazno. uvijek ćeš se suzdržavati u nečemu. ali ako su oni za, i ako ti kažu svoje mišljenje i podrže te u tome, sve je lakše.  

znam i ja da neki brakovi uspijevaju jako dugo opstati i bez Crkvenog braka. ali za Boga je to nešto više. pravi vjernik će znati o čemu pričam. ne ponižavam one brakove koji nisu tako sklopljeni,  i ne vjeruju svi u Boga, ali smatram da je za katolika to jedna stepenica ka boljem i kvalitetnijem braku. 

neću puno pričati jer ćete me opet popljuvati. samo sam htjela reći da _sve ide lakše ako je u braku Bog._

----------


## mamazika

U mojoj generaciji, svi parovi koji su se rastali bili su crkveno vjenčani. A poznam ih otprilike pol-pol (crkveno-civilno), dosta nas se vjenčalo prije 90 dok još nije bilo u modi crkveno vjenčanje.

----------


## ms. ivy

pa jesmo li svi katolici? kršćani? vjernici?

opet ti pričaš o SVOJEM viđenju stvari, a to ne podrazumijeva da i ostatak svijeta mora tako razmišljati. ili ti misliš da mora..?

kvočkama, ako se ne varam, kršiš forumska pravila ponašanja.

----------


## Tea

gđice iva, mislim da ti već duže vrijeme imaš neki pik na mene i moje komentare. a ako je naziv kvočke vrijeđanje onda znaći da sam pogodila tamo gdje najviše boli. *istina boli!!!!* 

a ja sam već prije govorila da ja samo pričam o svom mišljenju, tj. da su to moji stavovi, a one koje ovo čitaju a ne komentiraju znaju o čemu govorim, a one koje idu kontra mene i mojih stavova me baš boli briga. ja iznosim svoje mišljenje, i ne znači da me svi moraju čitati, i ne znači da moraju se držati mojih stavova. svatko ima svoj izbor. a PRAVI VJERNIK zna da imam pravo. 

OVO SU ISKLJUČIVO MOJA MIŠLJENJA I MOJI STAVOVI , tko voli nek izvoli, tko ne, neka ne čita moje postove. 

sve sam večeg mišljenja da na forumu RODA nemaš više pravo iznijeti svoje mišljenje!

----------


## Lutonjica

tea, ja mislim da je i ovaj zadnji post vrijeđanje ms. ivy.
a budući da ju poznajem, mogu ti zasigurno reći da nije ni blizu kvočki.

što se tiče tvog mišljenja da na forumu ne možeš slobodno iznijeti svoje stajalište - naravno da možeš, ali ovdje su izgleda u većini ljudi koji se ne slažu s nekim tvojim razmišljanjima.

a ako ima onih koji se slažu, žao mi je što se ne javljaju  :/

----------


## ana.m

> a ja sam već prije govorila da ja samo pričam o svom mišljenju, tj. da su to moji stavovi, a one koje ovo čitaju a ne komentiraju znaju o čemu govorim


 :/ .Ja ne volim komentirati baš u nedogled ali sam jedna od onih koje češće ovakve stvari čitaju a ne komentiraju i bez obzira na suprotno mišljenje ne da mi se nakon svakog novog posta ponovo i ponovo razglabati. Tako da ovime pobijam tvoju teoriju. I potpisujem ms ivy...

----------


## maria71

mada ih ne dijelim ja Teina stajališta poštujem,a to što ona ima malo žešću retoriku,to je njena posebnost,a ne stigma    (valjda?)

----------


## tweety

mukiceeeeee, di je tvoja metlica?

zasto je ova tema uopce na jednoroditeljcima?

----------


## egemama

vako, kao sto mozete vidjeti ja sam vam sada novi moderator. danima vec gledam ovaj topic i ne svoda mi se.

tema je ok, jer naravno da ima mnogih koje zanima, ali ovo se svelo na nesto cisto drugo i nesto oko cega se nikada necemo sloziti.

tea, tebe molim da u skladu s pravilima foruma pripazis na izrazavanje tj ne vrijedas.

buduci je topic otisao u krive vode - zakljucavam ga.

----------

